# Benq W600 review



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

This may not be THE most insightfull review but here goes.... 

it's a 720P projector and it shows...in a good way. In a light controlled room it looks exactly the same as my 720P LCD TV, lots of detail, but not too much detail. having seen many 1080P TVs with HD movies I find them way too unreal to watch. I've tried the projector out with a variety of movies and the color and contrast were spot on right out of the box. there's a bit of noise...but that's to do with the BluRay not so much the projector. Animated features look crazy good. 

I'd say for anyone that wants a brighter projector with good contrast with slightly higher ambient light conditions this is the projector for you. if you can control the light conditions then maybe it's bigger brother may be fore you...

Anyone in the Houston area that would like to see it let me know!

carl


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Carl! What screen are you using?


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

mechman said:


> Thanks Carl! What screen are you using?


I'm using a 100" 16:9 Elite Screen I got at Fry's for $99. My ht is definitely on the cheap side, but I love it ;-) 
I'll post a photo of it tonight. One drawback I can see is it's got a short throw distance so I had to move it 2ft closer... Maybe I'll just buy a 120" screen...;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, here are a couple screen shots. The photos don't really do it justice as the pause on my PS3 doesn't exactly stop on a dime, but you get an idea of the color n contrast anyhoo....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good Carl! :T


----------

